# Honda HRX 217 - Uneven Cut



## jonsin (9 mo ago)

Hi,

I've been using a HRX217HYA for a few years now, but I've been struggling with an uneven cut. While mulching at all heights, the mower would leave a strip of uncut grass in the middle, almost cut like a mohawk. I do notice a bit of an improvement if I'm using the bag.

Another issue with the uncut grass, is that it also happens where the wheels are, but not as much. The mower seems to push the grass down a lot to the point where it can't be cut.

If anyone has any suggestions, it would be greatly appreciated.

Btw, I don't normally leave my grass this high, I just wanted to get a good picture of what I was seeing close up.


----------



## UltimateLawn (Sep 25, 2020)

I have StAug. When I cut during warmer months, I am doing so at 4 inches. My HRX does push down the blades quite a bit at the tires, but I address it by cutting with overlaps to pick up the previous tire tracks. The higher the cut, the more the issue shows itself. I've noticed the HRX pulls in a lot of external air instead of raising the blades until such time as the grass has reached a full growth to meet the blades.


----------



## jonsin (9 mo ago)

UltimateLawn said:


> I have StAug. When I cut during warmer months, I am doing so at 4 inches. My HRX does push down the blades quite a bit at the tires, but I address it by cutting with overlaps to pick up the previous tire tracks. The higher the cut, the more the issue shows itself. I've noticed the HRX pulls in a lot of external air instead of raising the blades until such time as the grass has reached a full growth to meet the blades.


Thanks for your reply. Do you ever notice uncut grass in the middle of the deck? That's what I'm seeing.

I also do another overlap pass to try to pick up the wheel track and the uncut middle, but it ends up being very uneven or with too many lines in the end.


----------



## lbb091919 (Apr 26, 2020)

I have an HRR with the same problem. I looked it up a while back and everything I read said that it's a design flaw in the deck which causes poor suction, especially when mulching. It gets better the lower your HOC. Mine usually works just fine when bagging at lower heights of cut. Not sure if the same issue carries over to the HRX because the deck is a little different.


----------



## MacLawn (Oct 26, 2021)

Make sure tour deck is clean underside.


----------



## Bean4Me (May 13, 2020)

I experienced a decent amount of stragglers this spring when I was trying to cut too much too fast. I also experienced a lot of clippings left behind too. Your cut vs the right side is about how much I felt like I was cutting. My solution that day was to just slow down and double cut the runs that had stragglers and clippings left behind. It was a pretty disappointing mow. Its the first time I've seen this many stragglers and clippings left behind but nothing like your mohawk though.

For reference, I've had my mower for exactly 1 year, I sharpen my blades before every mow, I mow at 1.25", I always bag, and my speed is set to about the middle - same position as the throttle lever.


----------



## UltimateLawn (Sep 25, 2020)

jonsin said:


> Thanks for your reply. Do you ever notice uncut grass in the middle of the deck? That's what I'm seeing.
> 
> I also do another overlap pass to try to pick up the wheel track and the uncut middle, but it ends up being very uneven or with too many lines in the end.


No uncut grass in the middle of the deck. I've been mulching lately and it seems to dull the blade quicker. I have to resharpen after two mows for a clean cut. The suction has been better as the warm months have enabled faster blade growth up to the sides of the deck, so it is pulling grass in more than just air.


----------



## TheZMan (9 mo ago)

I posted my own thread about "mower recommendations" this week. Basically I've been complaining about my HRX 217. This mower is horrible. My blades were sharpened, and I purchased new. I will be pawning this machine off after 3 years. I never had a problem when I had a regular lawn, but now that I have thick sod and great grass, this mower can't cut nearly worth the price tag.


----------



## UltimateLawn (Sep 25, 2020)

@TheZMan , sorry to hear. I've owned my HRX217HYA for two seasons and so far there have been no major issues for me. Of course my expectations may not be as high as others since I was coming from a first generation Ego.

I can see in my near future (2-3 more seasons) that Ego finally catches up to a strong gas mower power. All my other lawn tools are Ego, but I am not yet convinced that it truly has the same gas power as the HRX217.

Maybe the Toro's are better? I do know the Honda engine seems to be very nice other than the auto-choke feature. I am hearing more frequently about lawn eliminating gas leaf blowers and am thinking gas mowers may be restricted from smaller lots like mine.


----------



## TheZMan (9 mo ago)

@UltimateLawn

Totally good discussion going on here. I have the 217 VKA. I assume it's all the same.

Funny you mention the Ego. I was a new home owner and had purchased the Ego 3 years ago. The suction and lift is so bad that row by row it couldn't pick up the previous tire tracks. This led to really unhealthy grass. I can't believe the 98% great reviews and what people are willing to think is acceptable.

I stepped up to the Honda and everything was great. However, last fall my yard was totally redone with sod. Things have taken off with density, lateral spread and healthy top growth. This mower isn't making the cut anymore for me. I sharpened the blade, then had a mechanic look at the blade. I then purchased a new one.

The tearing to the grass blades is really bad. Additionally, the bagging chute does not close all the way on these mowers. There are threads on this forum and other forums about it. For the price of these things, those are some pretty serious flaws.


----------



## Mer2112 (May 12, 2019)

It would be interesting to see a quick video of you mowing to see how fast you're walking.


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

I've had this same mower since 2013 and can't imagine this type of performance. Are you sure your blades are installed correctly and that you have the correct blades? I can cut at 1.25" and get a decent cut and at 2" get a beautiful cut all day long, bagging or mulching.


----------



## TheZMan (9 mo ago)

@Lust4Lawn

Not sure but the troubles came up within the last 3 mowings. I will be using the American Sharpener to get my blades perfect. I've seen the edges of really good blades versus poorly sharpened blades. I don't trust the job someone did for me. Will report in end of the week. I ordered the sharpener today.


----------



## IaHawk (Apr 29, 2018)

This is why I changed from my Honda HRR to a Toro Super Recycler. It was very frustrating.


----------



## jonsin (9 mo ago)

IaHawk said:


> This is why I changed from my Honda HRR to a Toro Super Recycler. It was very frustrating.


I miss my Toro. I never had any issues with any grass type, even wet. I can't seem to get a nice cut with this "top of the line" mower, unless I cut 1/2" at a time and even doing that, it's not perfect.


----------



## jonsin (9 mo ago)

Lust4Lawn said:


> I've had this same mower since 2013 and can't imagine this type of performance. Are you sure your blades are installed correctly and that you have the correct blades? I can cut at 1.25" and get a decent cut and at 2" get a beautiful cut all day long, bagging or mulching.


It was cutting like this from the factory. Perhaps I have a defective unit or warped deck


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

jonsin said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've been using a HRX217HYA for a few years now, but I've been struggling with an uneven cut. While mulching at all heights, the mower would leave a strip of uncut grass in the middle, almost cut like a mohawk. I do notice a bit of an improvement if I'm using the bag.
> 
> ...


You should have returned it or started the warranty process. It's clearly unacceptable. Any photos of your blades?


----------



## Buffalolawny (Nov 24, 2018)

Increase the frequency of cutting the grass.

The HRX and the HRU "dog bowl" deck design are designed for shorter high frequently cut lawns.

Only the HRU deck design from Honda is designed to cut and throw out the back to the catcher.

Bad salesman who sold you that.


----------



## Richkm20 (Mar 13, 2019)

I was not the biggest fan of the cut my HRX was giving me so I swapped the dual blades for a maxpower hi-lift blade. Might be worth a shot before you decide to switch mowers.


----------



## TheZMan (9 mo ago)

@Richkm20

Are you mulching with this blade? I would love to try this out. My HRX is cutting much better now that the seedheads are dying out.


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

Richkm20 said:


> I was not the biggest fan of the cut my HRX was giving me so I swapped the dual blades for a maxpower hi-lift blade. Might be worth a shot before you decide to switch mowers.


Same question. Mulching or bagging. And what HOC?


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

I have a second set of blades for my Honda that I will sharpen before I change them out. I just rotate them so I dont have to do it all at once.


----------



## Richkm20 (Mar 13, 2019)

TheZMan said:


> @Richkm20
> 
> Are you mulching with this blade? I would love to try this out. My HRX is cutting much better now that the seedheads are dying out.


Sorry! Didn't see the notifications for this until now, I've done both bagging and mulching and it works well for both. I've noticed it really packs the bag full compared to the stock blades.


----------



## Richkm20 (Mar 13, 2019)

Tmank87 said:


> Richkm20 said:
> 
> 
> > I was not the biggest fan of the cut my HRX was giving me so I swapped the dual blades for a maxpower hi-lift blade. Might be worth a shot before you decide to switch mowers.
> ...


Sorry for the delayed response, must have missed the notification email! I've done both bagging and mulching with good results. It really packs the bag nice and full, height of cut is 3 inches at the moment but chasing 2 kids around with a wife that works second shift causes me to habitually break the 1/3 rule😂


----------



## TheZMan (9 mo ago)

Game over - I got the blade, sharpened it up and discharged out the back of the mower - no mulch.

It's the best cut I've had in WEEKS.


----------



## Richkm20 (Mar 13, 2019)

TheZMan said:


> Game over - I got the blade, sharpened it up and discharged out the back of the mower - no mulch.
> 
> It's the best cut I've had in WEEKS.


So is it good enough that you'll be keeping the mower now?


----------



## TheZMan (9 mo ago)

@Richkm20

Yes, I will be keeping the HRX after all my complaining. I had a really good cut the last 2 sessions. I'm not sure why but the cut is cleaner in full bag or discharge mode. My hope is that by staying with mowing every 3rd to 4th day this should minimize clippings.

However, I still would like to invest in a commercial grade mower with a lot more power though. I think these dense bluegrass lawns need a larger mower than what these home owner push mowers have to offer, although I'm no expert. I'm surprised that isn't talked about as much as I thought it would be. When you get into serious thick lawns, it's time for a bigger machine.


----------



## Mer2112 (May 12, 2019)

Thank you for this! Same issues with my Honda HRX so I just ordered one of these. Can't wait to try it!



Richkm20 said:


> I was not the biggest fan of the cut my HRX was giving me so I swapped the dual blades for a maxpower hi-lift blade. Might be worth a shot before you decide to switch mowers.


----------



## PodScot (Mar 18, 2021)

Mine misses some too in full mulch at 3.5" or 4" so I just put it on bag for rear discharge. If it gets too long I'll rear discharge then go over it in mulch.


----------



## LoCutt (Jul 29, 2019)

Although I have no explanations on the cause, I think this is an interesting problem. Seeing is believing!

My theory is that you have a large volume of grass "flying around" under the deck and it's pushing the grass out of the way. If this is correct, the blade speed regulations are hurting you.


----------



## Mer2112 (May 12, 2019)

Looking at the way the 2 blade setup is designed, the top blade sits forward of the lower blade so it's the first to contact the grass. The taller it gets, the more likely it is to be pushed over by the top blade before the bottom has a chance to make a cut. This may be why a single blade works better.


----------



## Mer2112 (May 12, 2019)

I can confirm, I get a much better cut with this Maxpower 331654B blade on my HRX217 than the stock dual blade setup when cutting at 4".


----------



## gorgedude (Jul 5, 2020)

I have the HRS (no bag) and run a high lift blade and side discharge. HOC is 2". It cuts okay but I always blow then double cut the front (showcase) lawn. After a double cut it's pretty clean.


----------

